# Ambrosia Maple



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is some pics of a slab a friend of mine cut. He had the match to this one, but sold it. He does not want to sell this one. He does have another one that does not have as much beetle marks. the slabs are 3" thick. This some beautiful wood.


[/ATTACH]


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

That's as good as ambrosia gets. Simply beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i wouldnt sell it neither!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

NICE slab.


----------

